# An Italian Mama



## daveomak (Dec 21, 2011)

*An Italian Mama*

*Mrs. Ravioli comes to visit her son Anthony for dinner.*

*He lives with a female roommate, Maria.*

*During the course of the meal, his mother couldn't help but notice how pretty Anthony's roommate is.





*
 

*Over the course of the evening, while watching the two interact, she started to wonder if there was more between Anthony and his roommate than met the eye.

Reading his mom's thoughts, Anthony volunteered, "I know what you must be thinking, but I assure you, Maria and I are just roommates.''

About a week later, Maria came to Anthony saying, "Ever since your mother came to dinner, I've been unable to find the silver sugar bowl.*

*You don't suppose she took it, do you?"

"Well, I doubt it, but I'll email her, just to be sure."*

*So he sat down and wrote an email:*

*--------------------------*

*Dear MaMa,

I'm not saying that you "did" take the sugar bowl from my house ; I'm not saying that you "did not" take it.*

*But the fact remains that it has been missing ever since you were here for dinner.

Your Loving Son*

*Anthony*

*-------------------------*

*Several days later, Anthony received a response email from his MaMa which read:*

*Dear son,

I'm not saying that you "do" sleep with Maria, and I'm not saying that you "do not" sleep with her.*

*But the fact remains that if she was sleeping in her OWN bed, she would have found the sugar bowl by now.

Your Loving MaMa*

*Moral:*

*Never Bulla Shita you MaMa*


----------



## alelover (Dec 22, 2011)

Too funny. My mother is Italian and that sounds like something she would do.


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## africanmeat (Dec 22, 2011)

Good evening Dave your jokes are too funny


----------



## michael ark (Dec 22, 2011)

She smoke'n hot


----------



## stubshaft (Dec 22, 2011)

Good one!


----------



## sunman76 (Dec 23, 2011)




----------

